# SATANOPERCA DAEMON



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Got in 3 of these guys today... and they are by far the most beautiful geo specie I have ever seen









Also... you can see my smallest Uaru fernandezyepezi and a few of my Uaru Amphiacanthoides in the group pic as well


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

very nice lemmy


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

lemmy how come all your fish look alike?







what do they look like as adults? nice pick up


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

They are sexy looking indeed....









Great choice of fish


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Cute gravel rootin' lil' buggers.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

he is good looking
i love my geo, i have a sand bottom tank, he dominates it all day


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Nike, these guys can get about 10-12" long when full grown. In the tank I also have 3 Uaru fernandezyepezi and 4 Uaru Amphiacanthoides, these will get about 10" or so when full grown. Here is a pic of each specie when full grown. First daemon, then amp, then fern


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

that's better







i guess it is just juvi colors that don't do the fish justice







thanks for the pics lemmy


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Fantastic south americans lemmy


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NIKE said:


> *lemmy how come all your fish look alike?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cause they all got some Lemmy in them









Nice klooking fish Hippie boy. Your building quite a damn collection, you hippie.


----------

